# HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher



## Bullvai (22. Januar 2015)

*HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gerne mein Htc One S update und zwar min auf Android 4.3.
Natürlich habe ich bereits im www nach einer passenden anleitung gesucht und bin zum teil auch fündig geworden.
Leider schlug der erste versuch fehl das Handy mit einer neuen rom zu versehen. Konnte es zum Glück nach langen basteln wiederherstellen.
Das Liegt auch daran das ich keinen Aktuellen Thread dazu gefunden habe und mir aus mehre alten anleitungen versucht haben das Handy zu updaten.

Nun wollte ich hier mal nach einer schritt für schritt Anleitung fragen wie ich am besten mein Htc one s auf android 4.3 oder höher bekommen.
Cm installer funktoniert bei mir leider nicht weder als App noch über den PC.
Auch einige weitere Auto installer versucht leider ohne erfolg.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## blautemple (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Welches One S hast du denn überhaupt? Es gibt eine Version mit Snapdragon S3 SoC und eine mit dem S4 SoC.


----------



## Bullvai (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Hm das ist eine gute frage, wo genau sehe ich das denn?


Edit: Habe nun eine app installiert mit der ich ein paar Geräte infos bekommen:

Device: Ville

Cpu: Dual Core 1512mhz

Hilft das weiter? Glaube gelesen zu haben das die andere version eine Cpu hat mit 1,7ghz

Also habe ich wohl die Version S4


----------



## Abductee (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

http://www.android-hilfe.de/htc-one...sion-als-c2-auf-dem-markt-welche-hab-ich.html


----------



## Bullvai (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Weiß denn keiner Rat?


----------



## Malc0m (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Habe auch (noch) ein One S , welches den Schnelleren CPU drin hat.
Hatte mich eine Zeit auch mal im Netz informiert, wie man dort Android 4.3 oder 4.4 drauf bekommt.
Es geht wohl, aber nur mit Selbst zusammengestellten Android Packeten. Offiziel bekommst du es nicht drauf. Und wenn must du das Handy Rooten und es dann installieren.
Hatte damals zwar schon das Branding von meinem Handy runter gemacht, aber das mit dem Android 4.3 oder 4.4 war mir zu kompliziert und war mir in vielen punkten zu unsicher, 
ob alles so läuft wie es soll. HTC-Sence Oberfläche, Playstore usw...


----------



## Bullvai (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Danke aber ich würde das doch ganz gerne nocheinmal versuchen,da ich ein paar gewisse apps nutzten möchte die erst ab android 4.3 gehen


----------



## maikwars (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

xda-developers gibts genug Stoff!


----------



## High-Teen (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Inwiefern schlug denn die Installation eines neuen ROMs fehl?


----------



## mrfloppy (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: HTC One S  updaten auf Android 4.3 oder höher*

Schau hier mal nach. Ist nur eine Rom. Hier findest diverse Roms und Anleitungen.

[ROM][5.0] CyanogenMod 12 Lollipop HTC One S - Android-Hilfe.de


----------

